# Adjusting to Life in Pakistan



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

Just arrived a couple of days ago. It sucks. I realize now how lucky we are to have lived in the U.S. I don't know how I'm going to spend 5 years like this. Homesick, depressed, eh it sucks. Anyone with me on this one?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

what city you stayin in?


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

karachi


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

it doesnt get better but you get used to it. 
just think how great itll be when its finally done. 5 years will seem like nothing then and itll have been worth it.


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

it's a genuine feeling but some sacrifices have to be made to get something in return... u r in Karachi, where about? try to get into the rhythm of the city... there r plenty of places to hang around... make friends, good ones, that will help u get thru those five demanding years... study hard but also take time to reflect back and enjoy ur freetime 

such feelings are normal... God i know i was so depressed the very first year i began my med studies and MashAllah, now i have cleared my 3rd year examinations and will be starting 4th year soon... Have faith, remain determined and never give up... 

Allah (SWT) helps those who help themselves! #happy


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

eh...i miss the u.s. so much. And yeah, I'm hoping the five years fly by and the very second I'm flying back. 
I don't even feel like opening books and studying. Must get to that asap.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

It gets better. Certain things will continue to suck, no matter how long you've been here but once you get into a routine it gets a lot easier. Plus since you've only been here for a few days i'm sure you're probably not even properly set up. You'll be surprised at how much stuff you can get that's pretty similar to back home, just takes time to find out where to go for things.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

where in IL u from cobra?


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

naperville area. Man it's really tough here. I miss family back home (especially mom a lot). 
I'm living in my phuppo's house upstairs (one nice-sized bedroom, bathroom, kitchen, small lobby). I have a UPS and an AC. However, thing is that I feel like the next five years will consist of me coming home from college and studying my life away. My goal inshallah is to ace the Steps and I know I have to put in 6+ hours of studying everyday, but just thinking about living here for the next 5 years gives me creeps. Eh.


----------



## Sarah08 (Jul 9, 2007)

what school do you go to? do you have cousins your age? trying going out with them or with friends from school. it doesn't have to be all studying. but then again this program is condensing our usual 8 years into 5. are there any activities at school you could join? as for homesickness....i have no advice for you on that because i also get it REALLY bad. i'm gonna miss my family sooo much. i know what you mean. even when i stayed at my khalas house it just wasn't the same. shes not my mom and being at her house with her kids made me feel even worse  good thing there is internet and phone though, right? and just think get through this year and you can go home for the summer. our parents are putting in so much time & money among other sacrifices so lets make their efforts worth it in the end


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

thecalccobra said:


> However, thing is that I feel like the next five years will consist of me coming home from college and studying my life away. My goal inshallah is to ace the Steps and I know I have to put in 6+ hours of studying everyday


haha yeah very few people study 6+ hours on a normal basis...sure maybe around exam time but otherwise it's very unlikely. i think it's more about quality study time rather than quantity...even if you study 2-3 hours/day you can generally stay on top of things easily. You'll still have plenty of time to go out, spend time with friends, etc once you get used to the study load.


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

Okay so I'm seriously considering going back because the life here sucks. I feel depressed. The college is an hour away and i have to take 2 buses to get there. All that dirt, hassle and waste of 2 hours just to get to college and back. I'm just stuck in a room and i don't think I can take this for 5 years, let alone a month. 

Not only that, but it seems the people at the college (almost all foreign) are there not to actually study seriously but to screw around. Thus, they seem cheap to me and I don't want to associate with those kind of people who aren't striving for a bright future as a doc.

Overall, it sucks. I really hope it changes because I really don't want to go back because I'll be behind a year and my rents will be pissed.

ehhhh


----------



## Sarah08 (Jul 9, 2007)

are you at DIMC?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

thecalccobra said:


> Okay so I'm seriously considering going back because the life here sucks. I feel depressed. The college is an hour away and i have to take 2 buses to get there. All that dirt, hassle and waste of 2 hours just to get to college and back. I'm just stuck in a room and i don't think I can take this for 5 years, let alone a month.
> 
> Not only that, but it seems the people at the college (almost all foreign) are there not to actually study seriously but to screw around. Thus, they seem cheap to me and I don't want to associate with those kind of people who aren't striving for a bright future as a doc.
> 
> ...


You really should try to live closer if possible. An hour commute for med school isn't going to make things easier on yourself.

I'd say it's fairly common for everyone to go through a depression stage upon arrival. There's plenty of things that don't even come close to comparing to back home and never will. It all depends on your attitude though, if you make up your mind to stick it out it'll be easier to get used to things. I realize that may sound silly, but it's really true.

Yeah I agree that the maturity level tends to be a bit on the lower side...ok a lot lower. It's true for both locals and foreigners. In my opinion a lot of people are ridiculously over dramatic. Generally foreigners that come straight after high school are immature for the same reason that many of the locals are -- they're used to being babied by their parents and have never lived on their own before. Hopefully once you get to know people better you'll figure out which ones are more tolerable than others -- there's bound to be some decent people in your class. Give them a chance, the decent people are probably just hiding. And if not, just remember that after 5 years you'll never have to talk to them again. #yes

It's important to remember what a great opportunity this is. Not only is it a 5 year program, but best of all you're already in...guaranteed to graduate as a doctor [as long as you study properly]. Going back home, doing undergrad, and then waiting to see whether or not you even get accepted into med school is a big gamble.

Basically, don't give up just yet. Give yourself some more time to get used to all the changes. Oh and try to get closer housing. #cool


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

man..this guy kinda sounds like me but that was like a long time ago (2 days ago)

i dont think ive ever studied 6 hrs a day, maybe for some test..........heck there were stretches of days where i studied absolutely zilch............

though i know ur pain, you can study for hours and hours on end if u were in ur own home with ur own family, but its tuff here..................ull get used to it.


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

appreciate that motivating response. Thing is I realize how good of an opportunity this is and that it's a matter of 5 years (well 4.5 since I'll be going back once or twice a year), but just gotta toughen it up and get through this.


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah dimc


----------



## Sarah08 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow. that's where i'm going this year. it seems like a good school though. i definitely think you should move closer to the school traffic is crazy and pr obably causes most of your stress. and cut back a little on the studying and find ways to clear your mind.


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

are you still in the u.s?


----------



## Sarah08 (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah but dude listen i know EXACTLY what you're going through. the whole "being stuck in 4 walls" that was the story of my life. i went to pk in august and stayed for four weeks. i was going INSANE. i knew that if i stayed there and waited until school started i would hate it sooo frickin much to the point where i couldnt take it and stay here in michigan for college. but the problem was i was around negative people. and i met with some family friends who were soo positive about the whole thing that it totally changed my mind and now im coming to dimc in about a week. the thing is we have to realize that this is not america. we cannot just hop in a car and go whereever we want, whenever we want. but focus on your studies (the main reason why people like you and me go to pk for med school) yet at the same time go out. find good friends that support you. karachi has some really nice places so going out to dinner or coffee or whatever isn't going to hurt. if you're from the incoming 08 batch, join our group on facebook its called DIMC-class of 2013. everyone on there is very nice and very supportive, because in the end we're all on the same boat together.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm from IL as well, champaign area. I think the entire first year I wanted to leave and go back. Just gotta stick it through and make some good friends somehow. An hour is a bit extreme but then again thats how it is these days everywhere, traffic keeps on increasing. I would say put up with it for a year at least and if you cant take it after one year then you could always say you tried your best you know.. On the other hand if you pass and things go well, your pretty much stuck then


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

maik7upurz said:


> I think the entire first year I wanted to leave and go back.........An hour is a bit extreme but then again thats how it is these days everywhere, traffic keeps on increasing.


Same here bro, i remember being depressed all through 1st yr. and then again again when i came back after my summer vacations. Just wanted to pack up and leave this place. Pakistan has an effect on you. But eventually u get used to it. I got about 4months left till i am out of this place. Just got to look at the end result and focus on that. There will be days that you will be severely depressed.They have yet to come, trust me they will come. Just got to tough it out bro.


As far as traffic goes. On a normal day, when there is no traffic it takes me 20-25mins to get home. On a typical day in Lahore it takes me an hour and 30-45mins sometimes.


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

i'm still in US, but i feel homesick already. started cleaning out my room today, i have too many things, i'll be leaving behind so much stuff. it's like not having a place anymore


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

make the best of it while you can...i sure would've had i realized how much it would suck here. however, i've been here for a week now and it's slowly starting to get a little better. Hopefully when college starts and i get into a 7-4 routine, it should get even better.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Think of it as a jail sentence, you just have to do the time!


----------



## Sarah08 (Jul 9, 2007)

^ wow thats not negative or anything lol. you can make the most out of your time there though. hopefully when school starts things will fall into place and get better. i'm leaving this saturday and i'm obviously sad about leaving home but at the same time excited. it should be a different experience. or maybe its because i went over the summer and saw everything so i know exactly what to expect.


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

haha jail sentence...i like that


----------



## kishmish (Aug 11, 2008)

maik7upurz said:


> Think of it as a jail sentence, you just have to do the time!


#laugh

Good way to put it...

I think jail would be easier than Med School -_-
But than again, once you come out of jail you are still a criminal...once you get outta med school you are a doctor


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

First year students, and soon-to-be first year students: getting homesick is normal!

That being said, you need to realize however that you have been given an extraordinary opportunity to do something amazing.

Make the most of it, don't be ungrateful and don't complain. Be grateful for having the financial resources to be able to go anywhere in the world to enroll in medical school for most of your classmates are not as lucky and do not have the option to seek admission anywhere besides their own country. If they don't get in in Pakistan they don't get in, period.

You however, have had the opportunity to go to a country of which you are most likely not a citizen, and take seats away from others who want a career in medicine with just as much fervor, if not more, than you have. So you really have no reason to complain that you have been granted med school admission.

If you aren't interested, then please do the right thing and leave so that someone else can take your place. If you feel you can gain admission somewhere better, I'd advise you to go there instead.

The unfortunate truth is that thousands upon thousands of people would give anything they have to be in your position.

So if the school and the people and the housing situation is not up to your standards, then you only have two options -- to either realize that this is the best place you can get admission into and to work hard and do your best or to pack up and leave for a place which you find to be more suitable. 

Complaining about being given an opportunity that can greatly improve you as a person however, is highly counterproductive.

Just keep at it and don't let things get to you. Things will get easier and before long you will, as strange as it seems right now, be missing Pakistan when you go home for summer breaks. Right now, if you have the option available to get a DSL line, having Skype can make calling mom cheap and easy. Not to mention you can stay in touch with other friends and family which can help ease the transition. Hang in there.

_*"Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for." - Epicurus*_


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Actually now for 1000 rupees you can get 20 hours of calling time to usa per month with PTCL


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

we need a topic for cheap international calls from pakistan

maybe u guys r done convincing the kid to stay
rehan has left nun for us to say but we do need to know about cheap ways to communicate with our parents back home


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

Rehan, excellent post. I think all us newcomers needed a good reminder.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

dude
u got to be a fighter fight the situation and get over it don run away from it itll only come after u


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I dont know why everyone is so obsessed with their parents and it being a Pakistani issue lol, if you go to college anywhere in the world or country you will be on your own, and after that you live your own life! If these are the issues bothering you maybe you should go to a regular university in your home country first and see what it feels like to be in college before TOTALLY throwing yourself into Pakistan!


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

me too going to pak for medicine and will live in the hostel....i shud learn to be on my own ,face difficulties and hence solve them peacefully without regretting.....i personally believe that to get a good financial status u shud loose something to get something.......


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

hey, there should be no problem with pakistan for you guys especially if u have some relatives place to stay.........

hostels suck big time, but if u try u can survive,
ull feel lonely and stuff from time to time,,,,,,,,,,

the only thing once u get admission here , to worry about is how to pass..........if ur passing then its cool...........


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

So how is first year coming along for everyone? are you guys adjusting? i know it is so hard at first, especially without your family. I was thinking about medical school in pakistan but i decided to go to uni in canada first to see how it is. First year in uni is hell! It takes about 1.5 hours to get there, all the classes i'm taking are so hard. the profs are krazy and its like so hard to pass. The failing rate is about 50%. So the thing is that no matter what you do and where you go, it is going to be very tough. So you got to think it through and know what you want. Atleast u will be a doc after 5 yrs. Also, once you have a goal and determination then it becomes easier. But hat sux is that if u go to med school in pakistan, then u'll still have to come back to canada/usa to give tests and stuff. It will probably take another 1-2ish years. But good luck to all first year students, i hope you are survive! Just stick with it and don't give up.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

life sucks and then you die...........................


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

lolz @ taimur. come on, it's not that bad.
tbh, i'm pretty excited about pak. anything for the mangoes!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

cinderella said:


> lolz @ taimur. come on, it's not that bad.
> tbh, i'm pretty excited about pak. anything for the mangoes!


@cindrella, yea its not that bad its just that its prof season and with all that studying its pretty depressing........maybe id like pak better if i like mangoes unfortunately mangoes are the worst fruits i can think of..i hate the taste.....



Rehan said:


> Things will get easier and before long you will, as strange as it seems right now, be missing Pakistan when you go home for summer breaks.


@Rehan, what kinda medical marijuana were you smoking when you wrote that?


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

Taimur, dude u hate mangoes... *stunned*  ... 

Rehan has a point , we do tend to get used to the ambiance and the canny surroundings and boy, i can so relate with the nightmares associated with proffs but that is a part of life and you have to learn to deal with it


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

cinderella said:


> lolz @ taimur. come on, it's not that bad.
> tbh, i'm pretty excited about pak. anything for the mangoes!


No more mangoes in the winter #growl



taimur said:


> @cindrella, yea its not that bad its just that its prof season and with all that studying its pretty depressing........maybe id like pak better if i like mangoes unfortunately mangoes are the worst fruits i can think of..i hate the taste.....
> 
> 
> 
> @Rehan, what kinda medical marijuana were you smoking when you wrote that?


Lolz @ Marijuana.
I will like to ask the same question! #grin


----------



## DrDunk (Aug 16, 2008)

Another one...welcome to pakistan brother....man i know exactly how you feel....im completing my 1st year in mbbs in khi....im from cali and it has been a huge transition...you will get down heat,dirt,locals,homesick, its all normal....but a few things that help me cope with how our feeling right now...

1. thank god your becomming a super human (PRAYING IS THE KEY)
2. think about how much your parents are spending on u being here
3. keep yourself around + people (mentally,phsically,spiritually do a bit each day)
4. know that your in it alone...and u have to produce do or die situation just do it
5. find a time and place where you feel u can study the best, and tone everything out
6. look forward to going home 
7.time flys....ull see
8. gym- try to work out b4 u know it youll be swole...and it will be barrier for stress
9. 8 yrs or 5 yrs - no brainer right there
10. just remember the last person to graduate from medical school is stilled called a dr....your gona start at the top of the totem pole
11. make a schedule and dont break it, if u do get lazy, get right back on top of things u have to be self disciplined...
12. think of yourself on the day of judgement infront of God, and being able to say yes, i sacrificed my youth to become a dr and help your creation, with your mercy and the knowledge youve given to me, i tried to save a persons life in hopes that he/she lives longer to be more obedient to you.....

be kool, lay low, you will see your friends like glass here mayb not like the ones back home but eventually... keep your head up bro things are gonna get better real soon,and for sure your pain will be the the bridge for your sucess! 

sorry i cant spell, but im almost perfect in latin... lol


----------



## Zara (Sep 7, 2007)

wat college u in Drdunk?


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

you're from the bay area? have you ever been to zaytuna/met Sh. Hamza Yusuf?!


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey everyone!

so I have no idea if any of you still receive notifications from this website, since the last activity was years ago. But I thought I'd give it a chance!

I live in canada, and will (hopefully!!) be heading to Pakistan this year for med school! I was just wondering, were ya'all able to adjust well? Did you grow to love it, hate it, or just got used to it? Do u regret ur decision to go, or was it for the best?
I'm kind of nervous about the huge change, so was just wondering what you guy's experience was like looking back at it after a few years. I go to pak often and will be living with fam, so I don't have to worry about hostel life!

I hope some upper year pak med students see this, who went from USA/Canada , and will be willing to share some experience 

thanks in advance !


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

In regards to adjusting to life in Pakistan coming from north america, it is quite different. If you have visited often, you will be at least a little familiar with the etiquette and cultural norms. (If you haven't, be prepared for it and pay attention so that you can follow suit.) School in Pakistan is very different from western structure so that is a huge adjustment. 

I had not visited Pakistan for 13 or so years before I went to study there, and it was a bit of a shock for me.

Just a few points to remember/words of advice:

1. The style of teaching is to insult students rather than encourage them so be prepared for that...don't take it personally. Also, memorization is a huge aspect of the learning style and is generally tested more than concepts. However, you obviously need to understand concepts to practice and do well in wards. 

2. Make friends with the locals as they have a lot to offer in terms of friendship and also information on past papers/questions/etc. If you only hang around foreigners, you will deprive yourself of a much better med school experience.

3. Organize your time so that you can have fun too!

4. Don't eat Pakistani cake.

Despite any hardships or problems I had, I would go again in a heartbeat. Studying in Pakistan for me had a lot to do with getting to know the country so it worked out well. Plus, I did have fun there too and met some very nice people. 


I have tried to simplify my response so if you have any specific questions, feel free to pm me.


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

purpleprism said:


> In regards to adjusting to life in Pakistan coming from north america, it is quite different. If you have visited often, you will be at least a little familiar with the etiquette and cultural norms. (If you haven't, be prepared for it and pay attention so that you can follow suit.) School in Pakistan is very different from western structure so that is a huge adjustment.
> 
> I had not visited Pakistan for 13 or so years before I went to study there, and it was a bit of a shock for me.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response! I really appreciate it! 

I think, personally, i am more worried about the teaching style (as you addressed in ur reply, thanks!) and system, as im so used to the encouraging teachers, who (for the most part in my experience are always there to help you, and seem to, albeit sometimes, care. were you able to smothly adjust to the educational and learning system, like the focus on memorization, etc?

I heard that generally, its so competitive that classmates, let alone trying to help each other, try to sabotage each other. I know thats an unfair generalization to make, and it ofcourse varies with the group of ppl, but what are your thoughts on that? : )

I was also worried just about...the social change there will be. Im a girl, and in canada, i have lots of freedom, since my parents can know that even if im out till 10-11pm, i am im in a generally safe environment...but for there... im just paranoid. just thinking about going out there alone (w/o family) makes me kinda scared..is that ridiculous? just the stories you hear..and being a foreigner...etc etc. oh i probably sound so ignorant right now!
i'm sure after being there for a few months, all of my fear and paranoia, and *hopefully* false pretenses about the general environment will be chucked out the window 

p.s - tip #4..i hear ya sista! bad experience for me as well


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

thecalccobra said:


> eh...i miss the u.s. so much. And yeah, I'm hoping the five years fly by and the very second I'm flying back.
> I don't even feel like opening books and studying. Must get to that asap.


 Just make friends and it won't suck at all.


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

sunny3027 said:


> Thank you for your response! I really appreciate it!
> 
> I think, personally, i am more worried about the teaching style (as you addressed in ur reply, thanks!) and system, as im so used to the encouraging teachers, who (for the most part in my experience are always there to help you, and seem to, albeit
> sometimes, care. were you able to smothly adjust to the educational and learning system, like the focus on memorization, etc?
> ...


Ok, I hope I can answer your questions properly.

I definitely did not adjust smoothly to the new teaching style but I also wasn't prepared for it and was dealing with some other issues as well. If you learn to expect the worst, you'll be prepared. Some teachers have egos that you need to be wary of and it can get you into trouble if you challenge them. You just have to feel it out. It might take some getting used to, but I'm sure you'll be fine. And there are some nice teachers as well so they can be a big help. Just don't let the insults phase you and you'll be fine. Once I didn't care anymore, and they could see that, it took a lot of the heat off. They can smell fear  You can expect to be put on the spot a lot too (depending on class size). Certain teachers like to single out foreigners all the time, but if you're prepared with the material, they will like you instead of liking to torture you. 

The memorization is just something you have to get used to. Lots of foreigners have gone through it and done fine so don't worry too much about it.

Some people can be super competitive and they have trouble sharing notes and case histories, etc but just try to surround yourself with good people. I hope you don't encounter any saboteurs!

Ah the social aspect. That's a tough one and it'll depend on where you end up. I was told once that the further south you get in Pakistan, the more liberal it is. I generally found that to be true. As for staying out late and safety issues, just use common sense and see how some of the locals behave. Don't be a loud, obvious foreigner. Also, it is probably a smart idea to downplay any affiliation with the "west." I was a girl alone there too and you need to be smart about what information you put out there. Also definitely have some contact info for family (however distantly related) or family friends you can get in touch with in case of an emergency. You don't sound ignorant or paranoid in the least. By the way, the media does sensationalize things a bit and for the most part, I felt safe where I was. I hope I haven't made you more worried, these are just precautions that I think might be helpful. 

Overall I had a wonderful experience in Pakistan and feel that it made me a stronger person. I hope you can benefit in the same way as well


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

purpleprism said:


> Ok, I hope I can answer your questions properly.
> 
> I definitely did not adjust smoothly to the new teaching style but I also wasn't prepared for it and was dealing with some other issues as well. If you learn to expect the worst, you'll be prepared. Some teachers have egos that you need to be wary of and it can get you into trouble if you challenge them. You just have to feel it out. It might take some getting used to, but I'm sure you'll be fine. And there are some nice teachers as well so they can be a big help. Just don't let the insults phase you and you'll be fine. Once I didn't care anymore, and they could see that, it took a lot of the heat off. They can smell fear  You can expect to be put on the spot a lot too (depending on class size). Certain teachers like to single out foreigners all the time, but if you're prepared with the material, they will like you instead of liking to torture you.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! 
the tips and the experience you shared with me has definitely answered my questions and cleared my mind of the uncertainty i had! I really wanted to hear directly from someone who had first hand experience as a north american hailing pak med student like you! you were very helpful and gave some very valuable tips!

I've been looking forward to the experience, and even more so now! thanks again!

if you dont mind, one last question! which school did you end up going to, and what year are you in? do you like your school?

thanks for your time, i appreciate it


----------

